# Soft Banana Strips



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got tired of seeing the word "Bull Wrinkles" on the recipe section, makes me cringe







. I thought I would look for a good recipes for your doggies! Found this one that sounds easy enough to make, and looks like it could be done in a jiffy!

I got this recipe from The Poop Pantry...sounds yummy!. They have lots of ideas.

Soft Banana Strips

1 egg
1c fast-cook oats
1/2 banana
1/3c milk
1/2c all-purpose flour
1/8c rice 

Squash bananas, and beat the egg. then spread evenly on a plate.
Next, heat in microwave for 3 and 1/2 minutes. when done, let them cool.
Then cut and serve. 

~Elegant


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Elegant....

Let us know if you try this and how your pup likes them! They sure sound good to me









Judi


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like something Lacey and I could both eat.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That sounds yummy!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 16 2004, 09:45 PM
> *I got tired of seeing the word "Bull Wrinkles" on the recipe section, makes me cringe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

this sounds nice but...

do u use the fast cook oats, milk, rice, flour ??

it just says squash bananas and beat the egg..what do u
do with the other ingredients??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought the same thing Mee...I assumed mix it all...but I was hoping someone else would ask... h34r:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of good recipes on that site. I'm going to make the pinwheel treats for Christmas gifts for my friends' dogs.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 18 2004, 02:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think you add it all together...  

~Elegant


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

sounds good im going to make it for harry  hope he likes it


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 16 2004, 09:45 PM
> *I got tired of seeing the word "Bull Wrinkles" on the recipe section, makes me cringe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am going to try this for my baby. He loves bananas and I thought it was strange for an animal to eat them. He likes the peeling too. He tries to turn over the trash can when I throw one away. I have to put in the can outside so he will quit.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That does sound like something Caese would love! He also likes mushed bananas with flour and then u cook them in a skillet...got that receipe from Doctor Cathy.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

All this stuff sounds really good .I''m confused though everyone talks about watching what you feed them because of their stomachs but I can tell you Summer would rather eat people food chicken , bananas, eggs etc.. she







SO I quess what I'm woundering is it ok to feed them healthy people food?


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

hello all I just made the banana strips for my dogs ,well let me say that they love them and begging for more..lol thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@May 6 2005, 09:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think the important thing is to feed healthy human food that doesn't have salt, oil, etc....however, if you add human food you have to reduce the amount of dog food they're getting ... so you do have to be careful that they are getting all their nutrients....


----------

